# My pup



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

I took my beagle pup out to firestone metro today. I jumped a rabbit for him and took him over to the track it left in the snow. He sniffed it for a short while but never opened on it or really followed the trail it left. Is this a bad sign? Is he still to young ( 4 months)? Am I expecting too much too soon? What do I do? Just keep doing this, do I need to buy a rabbit and try using it to make trails so he can actually find the rabbit? Any help would be appreciated. He is really a smart dog. If anyone has a running beagle and don't mind a tag a long I sure would appreciate the training tips. Thanx!

Gene


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

TEX:

Don't expect tooo much out of the pup at 4 months of age.

I have trained beagles and coonhounds over the years, and they're all like people...each will learn/or not learn at a different pace.

If you can't go with anyone, just keep taking him to the field, if he has it in him he will get interested and start. Even when he starts, he may have trouble tracking for a while. Unless you are hunting him every week, it's going to take a year or two before he becomes a decent dog...probably hit his prime at 4-5 years of age.

Coonhounds a are even harder, I have waited 6-8 months before taking them to the field for the first time. Had a bluetick once that I took out at 8 months, he hit a track and treed the first time out....that doesn't happen very often.

My advice, keep taking him out and try to hook up with someone else who has a good dog, once in awhile. If his mommy and daddy were good hunters, he probably will be too.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

The earliest I had beagles start to run was 6 months and even then they could get fouled up badly by a crafty rabbit. Just keep taking him out and if you find a sleeper, let him bounce it out. Too bad you don't have a seasoned dog to run him with as it shortens the learning curve. Don't make the mistake of hunting for the dog. Let him do his thing in good cover cause that is how they learn to hunt rather than just trail. Give him timeand think about how many months it took you to learn to walk.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanx guys!

Gene


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

The other guys are right!It will also help when he jumps his own rabbit


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

yep, and the first time he opens up, ah... gotta love that sound...


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

AAH Moke11......First time he opens up, AH...

I haven't had hounds for almost 20 years now, but you just put the desire back in me.

Well, probably not, the knees don't work too good any more, but that first time he opens is almost as good as ....well you know......almost.

I certainly enjoyed the hounds over the years....great sport.


----------

